# Superpig..how much time?



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

So, I started Superpig on my Leucs about 3 weeks ago and can already see a change. On one of them the yellow has gotten much brighter and the other some orange is showing through.
I usually give them 1 straight dose and then I mix it with Calcium Plus for the other feedings maybe 3-4 times week.
Any others having results-good,bad, or otherwise that you care to share?
Thanks.
John


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I have had a similar experience with my leucs. Maybe 4 weeks after I started them on it their coloration seemed more vibrant. I first noticed a difference in my D. tinctorious "inferalanis" about 6 weeks after starting them on it. The yellow on their heads started to get really orange. I just mix it into the calcium plus (maybe 5%). I think I'm starting to see some improvement in my E. anthonyi SI's, but its only been a few weeks so it may be wishful thinking...maybe I should try the full dusting like you are doing.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just started using it a couple of weeks ago. I usually mix it with my calcium and vitamins. Maybe I should full on dust with it once a week. I use it with everybody, whether they have yellows or oranges or not. I figure, what the heck, its another supplement. I'm sure it will enhance the old line UE vents from Josh's, as well as the variabilis and the auratus as well. I figure it has a relatively short shelf life like the calcium and vits, so I may as well use it before I lose it.

Zac


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Super Pig with Repashy Calcium Plus in equal parts every day and have had very good results.

Richard.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I use it with Repashy cal med and super vit with every feeding. I noticed my vents and cits turned from a bright lemon yellow to a deeper golden yellow within a month. My intermedius have had it their entire lives, so I have no "before" comparison. However, I feel that they (and one in particular) are an exceptionally deep Orange. I acquired some mancreeks a while back that were not as brightly colored as one might expect for the morph. The male was the color of wet hydroton, and the female was a bronze like the color of fresh leaf litter. After a couple months they have colored up a little, The male is now a brighter Orange and the female looks slightly less brown with her belly becoming pink. I think I read on the forums the other day that naturose works even better, so I think I'll give that a try.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great post! I purchased Superpig at a meet a few weeks ago and was told to use it once a week (full strength). Sounds like I will use it not only once a week, but also mix it with my other supplements a few times a week.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I use it by itself once a week.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I think I read on the forums the other day that naturose works even better, so I think I'll give that a try.


Naturose works better for reds but you have to also keep in mind that the carotenoid mix in the Repashy products simulates the main carotenoids found in a number of anuran taxa. The required metabolic functions aren't well known but there is decent literature demonstrating that the carotenoids are not evenly distributed in the tissues with some concentrating in some tissues but not others. 

Ed


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome ! I just ordered superpig and calcium plus, cant wait to try them out. Gotta be better then Rep-Cal Calcium and Herptivite that I currently use...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks to all who replied, very helpful to hear different accounts of use.
By the way, I`ve seen Richards frogs in person at White Plains last month, spectactular colors of orange and yellow on his Matacho`s I believe.The Luecs. I am currentely working with are 2 males that are 6 yrs. old.
I wonder if age makes a difference?

Anyone?

John


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Age may play some factors in it... in the early days of people trying naturose/astaxathin with E. tricolor/anthyoni, there were reports of a failure to reach wild colorations much less more intense colors in adults while tadpoles and new metamorphs were able to develop much better coloration... I didn't follow up on this past the initial reports but if we keep in mind that tadpoles and potentially adult frogs can convert astaxanthin to an active form of vitamin A, then the lack of pigment improvement could have been because the frogs were diverting the carotenoids from pigmentation to other metabolic needs (for example it is also a potent antioxident). 

It is an interesting question. 

Ed


----------

